# Thermaltake Armor good?



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

I need a good, pretty cheap case that can fit cards like the 8800 GTX and ultras. So i was think about the Thermaltake Armor, But i would like to see other peoples opinions of this case. Plus what are some cases you recommend. My budget is anything *below* $200.


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 12, 2008)

coolermaster cosmos this thing is huge!!!! lot's of space.


----------



## TUngsten (Jan 12, 2008)

2nd on the coolermaster cosmos


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> I need a good, pretty cheap case that can fit cards like the 8800 GTX and ultras. So i was think about the Thermaltake Armor, But i would like to see other peoples opinions of this case. Plus what are some cases you recommend. My budget is anything *below* $200.



check the case gallery... there are a few armors there...

3rd to cosmos


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

Cosmos is kind of expensive tho.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 12, 2008)

Give the Antec P182 Gunmetal Black a look - it is very cable management friendly and quality all over - besides that budged...


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 12, 2008)

Also take a look at...
1.COOLERMASTER RC-832 STACKER 832 BLACK  
2.THERMALTAKE VA9003SWA KANDALF 25CM FAN SIDE PANEL
3.THERMALTAKE VD4000BWS KANDALF LCS BLACK WINDOW  
and for cheeper choices, try...
4.COOLERMASTER STACKER STC-T01 FULL TOWER SILVER WINDOW  
5.APLUS CASE CS-WINDTUNNEL
6.Antec Nine Hundred Black 

and there is the new THERMALTAKE Xaser VI VG4000BWS


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would get the p180 or p182. But i just don't know if my PSU cables will reach. And do they fit GTX's and Ultras?


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> I would get the p180 or p182. But i just don't know if my PSU cables will reach. And do they fit GTX's and Ultras?



Yeah cable lenght is a issue with the P182 that i would prefere cause it is cable management friendly which the P180 isn´t.  I hope you dont need to get another PSU.

There are probably not much PSU out there where the 4pin and 2x4 pin 12V connector is long enough to reach the mobo if it is routed behind the tray. 

24pin connectors with under 50cm lenght could be also a problem - i will do this when i buy the case (have already ordered it): 
When i get it from the shop i test several PSUs onside to check which one i should buy.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 12, 2008)

Here are a couple of great cases, that will EASILY fit large video cards..and keep you in budget. I currently own the I-star Nitro. Great case, and huge.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811165008R 
(Open box and GREAT price)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811233026


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

Is there any good case that can fit long video cards but has the power supply mount at the top?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Is there any good case that can fit long video cards but has the power supply mount at the top?



Yup, just answered that. I also own a Antec 180p, but I don't love it. I like my psu's at the top.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Here are a couple of great cases, that will EASILY fit large video cards..and keep you in budget. I currently own the I-star Nitro. Great case, and huge.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811165008R
> (Open box and GREAT price)
> ...



Thanks alot.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

That Gigabyte case reminds me of the Aurora.


----------



## Judas (Jan 12, 2008)

Bought my Amor back in 2005 when they came out, been a very good case not much to complain about , ill give it  my vote


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone know how the Gigabyte Aurora? Looks like it has alot of space.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 12, 2008)

Yup, that Aurora will work nicely. Excellent case, and very good airflow.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 12, 2008)

COOLER MASTER Stacker 830

    $159.99
    ($99.99 after $60.00 Mail-In Rebate)
    3 Business Day Shipping $14.99
    (Not available in HI, AK and PR)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119103


LOVE is not the word for this case.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

8800's should fit good in here:


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 12, 2008)

Does that try come out of that case?

I don't know if I would ever own another case without one. My last two had them, and makes taking out the motherboard and install a lot easier.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 12, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Does that try come out of that case?
> 
> I don't know if I would ever own another case without one. My last two had them, and makes taking out the motherboard and install a lot easier.



Nope. However, The I-Star case I mentioned does. Sweet motherboard tray.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> I need a good, pretty cheap case that can fit cards like the 8800 GTX and ultras. So i was think about the Thermaltake Armor, But i would like to see other peoples opinions of this case. Plus what are some cases you recommend. My budget is anything *below* $200.



It is a great case. I have one ,however, if you buy the one with the 250mm side fan you cannot install the extremely large tower cpu cooler like the thermalright ultra extreme you are limited to a cooler thats under 150mm tall. The great thing is if you decide to you can always buy a second side pannel for 25.00 without the fan  or simply remove it. I love this case. Even without the side panel fan it has 2 120mm fans and 2 92mm fans plus if you have a 120mm psu fan like mine. It also has a expansion modual that allows for another 120mm fan in the front of the case , plus it has wholes drilled thru the bottom of the case and the case sits on feet so air flows up from the bottom of the case. The Armor also has a  storage tray in the front for cd's parts etc and you can buy more. The Armor also has drive bays up near the top of the case in the rear  it near the PSU for even more expansion drives and has a additional upgrade kit for a BTX motherboard (it even comes with a soft cloth to clean finger prints off the case. The armor is set up for water cooling with pre drilled wholes for the tubes aswell. As for the Cosmos it is expensive even with a rebate but is even bigger than the armor. It was to big for my computer desk but is a super nice case

link to thermaltake armor web site


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

Which cases have a removable motherboard tray?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> I need a good, pretty cheap case that can fit cards like the 8800 GTX and ultras. So i was think about the Thermaltake Armor, But i would like to see other peoples opinions of this case. Plus what are some cases you recommend. My budget is anything *below* $200.



It is a great case. I have one ,however, if you buy the one with the 250mm side fan you cannot install the extremely large tower cpu cooler like the thermalright ultra extreme you are limited to a cooler thats under 150mm tall. The great thing is if you decide to you can always buy a second side pannel for 25.00 without the fan  or simply remove it. I love this case. Even without the side panel fan it has 2 120mm fans and 2 92mm fans plus if you have a 120mm psu fan like mine. It also has a expansion modual that allows for another 120mm fan in the front of the case , plus it has wholes drilled thru the bottom of the case and the case sits on feet so air flows up from the bottom of the case. The Armor also has a  storage tray in the front for cd's parts etc and you can buy more. The Armor also has drive bays up near the top of the case in the rear  it near the PSU for even more expansion drives and has a additional upgrade kit for a BTX motherboard (it even comes with a soft cloth to clean finger prints off the case. The armor is set up for water cooling with pre drilled wholes for the tubes aswell. As for the Cosmos it is expensive even with a rebate but is even bigger than the armor. It was to big for my computer desk but is a super nice case

link to thermaltake armor web site  http://thermaltakeusa.com/product/Chassis/fulltower/armor/va8003bws.asp










BTX Upgrade Kits (option) E-ATX
Motherboard ATX
Motherboard Compatible w/ Lquid Cooling 

USB 2.0  IEEE 1394  Audio & Speaker  Fanless Application Tool-free 5.25" Drives 12 cm LED Fan  9 cm Fan  Accessory Box 



 Support to 11 5.25’’ drive bays  
 Relocate-able front control panel (Power, Reset switch, HDD & PWR LEDs)  
 Support up to Extend ATX & BTX  
 Ventilation opening on top ( 62% opening ratio)  
 Built-in 5.25’’ drive bay accessory box  
 High efficiency ventilation: Dual 12cm silent fans in front & rear, 9cm fans in rear and top, 25cm fan on side  
 Retractable foot stand 
 25cm fan on the side panel benefits CPU and GPU temperature and reinforces system stability  

 Air Cooling System


-Rear (Exhaust) : 
90 x 90 x 25mm, 1800rpm, 19dBA
-Rear HDD cooling 

-Rear (Exhaust) : 
120 x 120 x 25mm, Blue LED fan, 1300rpm, 17dBA 

Top (Exhaust) : 
90 x 90 x 25mm, 1800rpm, 19dBA 

Front (Intake) : 
120 x 120 x 25mm, Blue LED fan, 1300rpm, 17dBA 


- Side (Intake) : 
250 x 250 x 30mm, 600rpm, 15dBA 
- CPU & VGA cooling  

The 250mm fan covers 90% of all heat sources on the motherboard  

 liquid Cooling System 

 Retaining holes for liquid cooling kits 
 Best choice of liquid cooling case 
 Optimize internal space for installing liquid cooling system 


Retaining holes for liquid cooling kits Back up receiver installation 

Retaining holes for liquidpump Ideal internal space for other liquid cooling system 

 Fanless System 

 Optimized internal space and airflow 
 Minimized noise level 
 Ventilantion opening on top (62% opening ratio) 
 Totally Fanless thermal system validated
(Fanless CPU/ VGA cooler, fanless PSU, fanless chassis are supported and tested by Thermaltake.) 



PSU Cooler CPU Cooler VGA Cooler 


 Innovation Design 


 Compatible with ATX and BTX 


 BTX Upgrade Kit (Option) P/N: A9358 

BTX Rear Plate BTX SRM BTX Upgrade Kit Package
(Rear Plate and SRM only) 


 Inside Structure  


Inside Structure Relocate-able 12cm Blue LED Fan 



 Detailed Features  

 Removeable HDD cage  Tool-free installation for 5.25" devices  Dual USB 2.0, IEEE 1394 Firewire, Audio & Speaker ports  Screwless slots for easy assembling  3 x 3.5" HDD module with
12 cm blue LED fan 

 3 x 3.5" HDD module with
12 cm blue LED fan  Retractable foot stand  Accessory box
Bundled in 5.25" drive bay  HDD & FDD rack
Relocate-able HDD & FDD drive bay 

 Ventilation opening on top (62% opening ratio)  Extra large thumb screws for easy open side panel  Side Panel lock  Side 250mm fan with meshed grill for safety consideration 


Model Armor --- VA8003BWS 
Case Type  Super Tower 
Side Panel Transparent side panel 
Net Weight  15.78Kg 
Dimension 530 x 220 x 560 mm (H*W*D) 
Cooling System  Front (intake)  120x120x25 mm, Blue LED Fan, 1300rpm, 17dBA 
Side (Intake)  250 x 250 x 30 mm fan, 600rpm, 15dBA 
Rear (exhaust)  120 x 120 x25 mm blue LED fan, 1300rpm, 17dBA
90 x 90 x 25mm, 1800rpm, 19dBA 
Top (exhaust) 90 x 90 x 25mm, 1800rpm, 19dBA 

Drive Bays 11 
Front Accessible  10 x 5.25", 2 x 3.5" 
Internal 6 x3.5" 

Material Chassis: 1.0mm SECC Front Bezel: Aluminum 

Color Black 
Expansion Slots  7 
Motherboards Micro ATX, ATX, Extend ATX, BTX  
BTX Upgrade Kits  SRM / Rear plate (optional) 
Drive Bay Kits  Relocate-able HDD & FDD rack 3 x 3.5" HDD module with 12cm LED fan 
Accessory box    




- VA8000BNS 

- VA8000BWS 

- VA8000SWA  

- VA8003BWS 

- VA8003SWA


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the info.trt740


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Which cases have a removable motherboard tray?



The 830 does. You just have to look.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Thanks for all the info.trt740



with the side 250mm fan my north bridge idles at 24c. Aslo the Armor doesn't need a motherboard tray because it is so darn big it has tons of room to work with.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> The 830 does. You just have to look.



Thats a a really good case, But it wont be able to fit where i want it to.(We had to take the feet of my brothers kandalf just to fit in under the desk).


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2008)

*here is another nice case 99.00 after a rebat*

COOLER MASTER Stacker 830 RC-830-SSN3-GP Silver Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119103

























Model 
Brand COOLER MASTER  
Series Stacker 830 Evolution  
Model RC-830-SSN3-GP  
Spec 
Type ATX Full Tower  
Color Silver  
Case Material Aluminum  
With Power Supply No  
Power Supply No  
Motherboard Compatibility E-ATX, ATX, m-ATX  
With Side Panel Window Yes  
Expansion 
External 5.25" Drive Bays 9  
External 3.5" Drive Bays No  
Internal 3.5" Drive Bays 4  
Expansion Slots 7  
Front Ports 
Front Ports USB, Audio, IEEE 1394  
Cooling System 
80mm Fans No  
120mm Fans 1 x 120mm front fan
1 x 120mm rear fan  
Side Air duct BTX Air duct  
Physical Spec 
Dimensions 25.2" x 9.8" x 21.1"  
Features 
Features Front panel opens to the left or to the right for easy access
Power supply may be installed up wards or downwards for better airflow and neat cable manager
Supports up to nine 5.25" drives 
Multi-Positioning for the 4-in-3 Aluminum device modules, providing maximum flexibility in the use of space 
Tool-free user-friendliness 
Screwless slots 
Exclusive fan frame design provides easy screwless assembly 
Side-opening design for remove 5.25" shield easily 
Superior Airflow 
Accommodates up to nine 120mm fans 
High ventilation openings on the top and the sides for excellent thermal Management 
Innovative Style 
The match of silver and black colors enrich the whole appearance 
Solid constructor and streamlined aluminum design  

Introduction
Cooler Master's latest CM Stacker 830 case is a state-of-the-art case armed with a stylish streamlined aluminum design, extreme venting, and several features that make it the ultimate enthusiast-friendly gear. This mammoth full-tower case accommodates up to nine 5.25" drives. Use one or more of the 4-in-3 device modules to install 3.5" drives for incredible expandability for even the most demanding power user. 

Cooler Master also implemented an intelligent mechanism that provides easy conversion from ATX to BTX form factor, making an extra upgrade kit unnecessary. Cooling is where CM Stacker 830 really delivers. A special side fan bracket and support for up to nine 120mm fans takes venting to a brand new level. The exceptional thermal performance is quiet, too. This ground-breaking case is completely tool-free as well, making it extremely user-friendly. 


Highlights
 Extreme Convenience
Dual I/O panels in the front and on the top of the case are designed for easy access, while the power button, reset button and HDD LED on the top for enhanced convenience.

 Exceptional Cooling System Enables Superior Airflow
The CM Stacker 830 accommodates up to nine 120mm fans with a side fan bracket compatible with Cross Flow Fan.

 Peerless Expandability
The CM Stacker 830 offers peerless expandability with nine 5.25" drive bays. Cooler Master also utilizes a tool-free design to make installations a walk in the park.

 4-in-3 Device Modules
Convert 3 × 5.25" drive bays into a 4 × 3.5" HDD module with a 12cm sleeve bearing cooling fan. The CM Stacker 830 allows multi-positioning for the 4-in-3 device modules to provide maximum space usage flexibility.

 BTX Upgrade Kits Included
You can change the CM Stacker 830 into a BTX case with the provided SRM, BTX air duct and BTX I/O shield at no extra cost.


Photo Gallery

Quick Specs
Type ATX Full Tower 
Case Material Aluminum 
Motherboard Compatibility Extended ATX 
External 5.25" Drive Bays 9 
Internal 3.5" Drive Bays 4 
Expansion Slots 7 
Front Ports USB, Audio, IEEE 1394 
Side Air duct Yes 
With Side Panel Window Yes 
120mm Fans 2 

Detailed Specifications
Learning Center
Computer Case Buying Guide Does the Computer Case Matter? 
What Types of Computer Cases are there? 
Things to Look For When Choosing Your Computer Case 
Our Recommendations 
View All Learning Center information on Computer Cases Category»


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

I might just go with the Armor.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

The stacker 830 cant fit under the desk.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> The stacker 830 cant fit under the desk.



still check out the photo on neweggs website how the case pulls apart was trying to post it but the image is too big lol


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2008)

*added that for shits and giggles*



trt740 said:


> It is a great case. I have one ,however, if you buy the one with the 250mm side fan you cannot install the extremely large tower cpu cooler like the thermalright ultra extreme you are limited to a cooler thats under 150mm tall. The great thing is if you decide to you can always buy a second side pannel for 25.00 without the fan  or simply remove it. I love this case. Even without the side panel fan it has 2 120mm fans and 2 92mm fans plus if you have a 120mm psu fan like mine. It also has a expansion modual that allows for another 120mm fan in the front of the case , plus it has wholes drilled thru the bottom of the case and the case sits on feet so air flows up from the bottom of the case. The Armor also has a  storage tray in the front for cd's parts etc and you can buy more. The Armor also has drive bays up near the top of the case in the rear  it near the PSU for even more expansion drives and has a additional upgrade kit for a BTX motherboard (it even comes with a soft cloth to clean finger prints off the case. The armor is set up for water cooling with pre drilled wholes for the tubes aswell. As for the Cosmos it is expensive even with a rebate but is even bigger than the armor. It was to big for my computer desk but is a super nice case
> 
> link to thermaltake armor web site


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> The stacker 830 cant fit under the desk.



Beside the desk, and a trash can where you would of put your PC


My 830 is sideways on my desk.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2008)

heres my suggestion

The akasa eclipse.120mm fns front and rear,fits big cards,is wide and has a removeable tray.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2008)

hey if you buy a stacker or comso you can always use them as small tornado shelters or free standing garages for your car


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 12, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> heres my suggestion
> 
> The akasa eclipse.120mm fns front and rear,fits big cards,is wide and has a removeable tray.



Nice case there. Lay out looks great. thanks for the pics.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 12, 2008)

Number one thing I look for in a case is a removable tray. Makes life SO much easier!!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Number one thing I look for in a case is a removable tray. Makes life SO much easier!!



I agree unless it is as roomy as every case listed here.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Beside the desk, and a trash can where you would of put your PC
> 
> 
> My 830 is sideways on my desk.



Thats a very smart idea, Never crossed my mind.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

That akasa eclipse is a good lookin case. Looks kind of hard to mount the PSU.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hows the Thermaltake Shark?

Edit: Nevermind, it can fit anything.


----------



## mandelore (Jan 12, 2008)

thermaltake armor, absolutely awesome. i have the case, you can fit everything AND the kitchen sink in if you need.

10/10 from me
Mand


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

mandelore said:


> thermaltake armor, absolutely awesome. i have the case, you can fit everything AND the kitchen sink in if you need.
> 
> 10/10 from me
> Mand




Ya, i will more likely get the Armor. Hope it can fit a 8800 GTX.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2008)

The top comes off on the eclipse,it is sooo easy to mount the psu and do the wiring for it.It has it all.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> The top comes off on the eclipse,it is sooo easy to mount the psu and do the wiring for it.It has it all.



I cant find it on newegg.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Ya, i will more likely get the Armor. Hope it can fit a 8800 GTX.



it will fit a 8800 gtx no problem


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 12, 2008)

i have a black armor and it rocks

lots of room you can fit lots of hdds and other crap it just  rocks


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2008)

*i wouldn't use 3 i would use two of them and they are covered with filter*



trt740 said:


> here is what the add on looks like to add more fans
> 
> you could use all three and mount your drives in the bay near the Psu but thats overkill


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2008)

The armour is ok,i just could'nt live with the pointless flaps on it.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> The armour is ok,i just could'nt live with the pointless flaps on it.



it's cool looking looks like a cobra hood when open


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 12, 2008)

i like the flaps they make case look cool and its some kind of ARMOR i think


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well lets just say they're not to my taste then.


----------



## baztop3 (Jan 14, 2008)

well i was looking for a new case and it came between the coolermaster cosmos or the stacker 832 and ended up going for the stacker.  I have to admit though the cosmos is one classy case just aboult one of the nicest cases you can get (in my opinion)


----------

